#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-08-11
<balloons> elopio, remember this old branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/run-ap-from-out-of-source-build/+merge/217510 We've hit the problem again about the best way to run tests inside the build environment as a developer.
<balloons> I think I'm coming around to the mp's way of doing it..
<elopio> balloons: I'm not sure what you mean, that's an english phrase I don't fully understand.
<elopio> do you mean you like the idea of searching for the build dir, or that you like the idea of passing it as a parameter ?
<balloons> elopio, hehe.. sorry about that. I'm trying to say, I think what david originally suggested, using the cmakepluginparser, is the way to go
<elopio> I still don't agree. I think that while developing things we should always call the cmake autopilot task to run the tests.
<elopio> but we always can do both.
<elopio> if there's a BUILD_DIR environment variable, use it.
<elopio> if there is not, then we can try to find it or run the installed one. Of that part I'm not really worried atm.
<elopio> balloons: out of curiosity, what are the problems you are facing now?
<balloons> elopio, well I'm running into the old hardcoded local source path issue.. It's a bit of the setup code we've copied about everywhere, but never really standardized beyond, you should build in tree and layout your project this way
<balloons> folks are using make and building out of tree.. it fails in this case
<balloons> elopio, is there a project that uses cmake autopilot successfully atm?
<elopio> balloons: I've started following dobey's advice about CMake passing the build path on unity-click-scope
<elopio> I like the way it works. But we still need some more fancy things, like being able to select which tests to run.
<balloons> my concern with shoving it into cmake now is cmake build configs are reserved for mad scientists :-)
<balloons> lol.. but seriously, I'll go check out what you did
<elopio> balloons: it's really simple in this case, a lot more than querying the file.
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/CMakeLists.txt#L16
<elopio> BUILD_DIR=${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}
<elopio> then the logic on the launch method is also simplified
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/unityclickscope/test_click_scope.py#L135
<elopio> if BUILD_DIR exists, use the binaries from that dir.
<elopio> if it doesn't, just call the installed ones.
<elopio> well, I think it's simpler than dpm's solution. But that might be because I like it best and not being impartial.
 * balloons looks
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. \
<balloons> I do like setting / reading a builddir env var
<balloons> ok, I'll try this
<elopio> balloons: I would prefer to pass arguments to autopilot instead of env vars, but this works for now for me.
<elopio> what I would like to do is to standardize the way we launch apps. But it's a little hard if we are not able to stabilize the tests.
<elopio> now that dialer app is going to be python3, that's going to be my sample app.
<elopio> balloons: would you help me to set up autopkgtests for dialer-app?
<balloons> elopio, yes should be REALLY simple to do so
<balloons> yes, we mentioned in david's original mp my preference for passing an arg to autopilot, but I digress
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-08-17
<kurain> hey all
<kurain> Ihow to use autopilot for calling slots of qt class?
<robotfuel> kurain: you just call it like,  shell.slots.showHome()
<robotfuel> kurain: Most of the time if you're calling a slot it should tested at a lower level most likely with qml or qt unit tests.
<robotfuel> kurain: the only time I can think of the need of calling slots in autopilot tests is to test custom proxy objects.
* veebers changed the topic of #ubuntu-autopilot to: #ubuntu-autopilot Autopilot documentation is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/ | latest tutorial video is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En1MaDDp9_8
<veebers> cheers thomi
* thomi changed the topic of #ubuntu-autopilot to: #ubuntu-autopilot Autopilot documentation is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/ | latest tutorial video is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLtbmQxXYc
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-08-17
<sinamaleki> Hi all anyone here ?
